# 120V single phase undervoltage relay



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Diversified electronics makes one. The model is UOA120ALA.

FYI, they make a 240 single phase UV relay too, just replace 120 with 240.


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

Time Mark makes one also http://www.time-mark.com

Model 2601-(Voltage AC/DC)


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Omron SDV..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's a start :thumbup:


----------

